# DIY double tank stand



## info scavenger (Jun 25, 2008)

I made this stand using the directions from butacska's thread with a few modifications to fit my needs. If your interested in building a tank stand her thread is filled with so many pics and directions you can't go wrong.










The frame is complete with the bottom shelf added










The center shelf with the glide for the pull out tray that will hold the 1gal. tank I made for my male betta Herr Blau.










Bulb sockets and wires with a dab of silicone on each to protect against moisture.










A true DIY reflector, 4 pcs. of aluminum step flashing held together with sheet metal screws.The duct tape prevents any spillover light.










1/4 birch luan used for the shell and to hid the frame in the small tank enclosure










Pieces for my version of a paneled door. I didn't have a decent piece of wood to make a beveled panel but the 1/4 luan works well enough.










The trim added and checking the fit of the sliding tray. The sliding tray is needed so I can feed Herr Blau and do water changes.










Top and door asembled and waiting to be stained.










Everything stained and three coats of polyurathane.










Finished the wiring and testing to be sure it wouldn't get to hot before attaching the top with L brackets.










Finally done and tanks in place. Next project, light canopy for the 10 gal. tank.:-k


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Kim,

Awesome stand. Makes me want to start my own build.

Can you please share the tools you used for this project and the raw materials that you had to buy?

Wonderful work, again.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

That is a really cool stand. Seriously, I love it! The slide out tray deserves it's own patent, very clever idea.
The "piece of offcut timber" light stand is also a great touch!! 

Well done!!


----------



## info scavenger (Jun 25, 2008)

Ravi and Ghengis thank you for the compliments.
Ravi,
I used a compound miter saw, an ancient table saw and an electric drill. Most of the wood was left overs from other projects. Items I purchased are 2 nice straight 2x4's for the legs, 2 light sockets, 4 pieces of aluminum step flashing, hinges and a draw pull.
Stuff scavenged from our garage- 2x4's for the frame, 2x6 ripped down for various trim pieces, 1/4" birch luan for the shell, door and top, particleboard for the top (luan was glued to it then cut to size), cove molding, window molding, small piece 1/2" plywood for pullout tray, wire caps, electrical cord w/plug and various drywall screws and finish nails. I can't think of anything else though I'm sure I've forgotten something.

Ghengis,
Thanks for noticing that special light stand. :biggrin: Another project at another time.


----------

